# Uses for old gas grill??



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a small, non-working old gas grill that I am wondering if I should junk. The burner is gone and we already tried using it as a charcoal grill--didn't work. 

Anyone have any creative ideas of what I could use it for?


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Piccolilly
The burners rust out over the years and are designed to be replaceable. You might be able to find one at you local HomeDepot or similar store. It would be a very cheap way to restore your grill to working condition. The best way to do it is take the old burner with you to the store and match it up with the new one directly.
Michael


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Many of the old gas grills have the body of them made of aluminum. With salvage prices as they are today don't just trash it.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I have an old grill with a hinged lid and I have it in the garden and keep my trowels, row markers, gloves etc in it and they keep dry and are right where I need them.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

I turned mine into a planter for Herbs,Paula:hobbyhors


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Could you use it as a small smoker?


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

Scrap the grill and DO NOT use it for charcoal. The venting holes are too large. Two years ago Spike Odell from WGN Radio in Chicago was on a trip to Alaska and got called back because his house burned down. Come to find out that the young man caring for the house tried to use charcoal in the grill when out of gas and embers fell out and between the deck boards. The smoldering caused the house to catch fire and burn down.

http://openline.blogspot.com/2005/07/wgn-radio-spike-odell-home-blaze.html


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I use 4 burned out gas grills as on ground grills and deadfall burn pits.

After burning the broken up deadfalls and cooking my meals open fire, I harvest the ashes to use for stump breakdown or liquid lye rendering for use in soap making.

Two of my ground grills dont even have bottoms anymore, but they still function great as coverable fire pits and grill stands.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Shrek said:


> I use 4 burned out gas grills as on ground grills and deadfall burn pits.
> 
> After burning the broken up deadfalls and cooking my meals open fire, I harvest the ashes to use for stump breakdown or liquid lye rendering for use in soap making.
> 
> Two of my ground grills dont even have bottoms anymore, but they still function great as coverable fire pits and grill stands.


Great ideal you have there Shrek! Just this last weekend I was over at my FIL's noticed he had two out behind his house in a junk pile. I might just have to go back over there and swipe one from him. 

r.h. in oklahoma


----------



## MedicalUser (Apr 26, 2008)

i pick old gas grills up out of the trash all the time..worth between $8-$20 each grill. I usually take a breaker bar and knock them apart in the street 

PeAcE


----------



## nanu (Nov 19, 2004)

use it for a planter


----------



## Buttermilk (Mar 13, 2008)

I turned one into a shoeing and triming cart for my tools when I work on horses hooves. I only use it in my own barn.. The 2 wheels are great for moving it around. Jay


----------



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey, good ideas! I like the ground grill ideas and the garden tool holder. I'm always leaving my tools out in the rain...and the kids would likely put them away better, too, if they didn't have to go far!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been scrapping them also. The lid & body are cast aluminum and the last load I took in about 6 months ago I got about $.60 a pound...


----------



## Marsh (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone tried to make something solar out of one of these? Could you somehow convert the ones with the glass windows in them to make a solar oven?


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

If the body and wheels are in good condition, remove the burner assembly and replace it with a piece of plywood or PT lumber to cover the entire area including the side shelves.

A portable work table.

A mail box may be better for small garden tool storage as wasps can't build in it (if the lid is closed).


----------



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

How about for roasting corn? (Never roasted any, so I don't know how it's done.....)


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd take all the guts out and the lid off and put dirt in it and have a raised bed for some lettuce or onion sets.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

piccololily said:


> I have a small, non-working old gas grill that I am wondering if I should junk. The burner is gone and we already tried using it as a charcoal grill--didn't work.
> 
> Anyone have any creative ideas of what I could use it for?



Why did it not work? I'm thinking that if you remove the burner from the bottom you could then place a shallow baking pan in the bottom and stack your charcoals on it. This should keep live ashes from falling through the bottom.


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

You could probably get a gas valve and burner fairly cheap. Last time I bought a gas valve it was under 20 bucks and the burner I bought was something like 20 or 25. The lady I gave it to is still using it.


----------

